# New Zealand



## Judy (Aug 19, 2010)

How early - before the check-in dates - do you usually get inventory in New Zealand?  I ask because I'm planning a trip there and need to know when I should make my deposits into DAE.  Do I understand your policy correctly - that I have two years from the date I make my deposit to book an exchange? (or is it two years from the date I make my deposit to travel on an exchange - or something else?)


----------



## Ask DAE (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello, 

Thanks for your inquiry. We get inventory as early as 12 months in advance for New Zealand Properties, typically around 10 months on average. The sooner you deposit the better! Put in your request and we go after it. 

Also, when you deposit with us, we give you a THREE year credit that starts from the day your deposit clears (when your 7 day deposit is cleared by your resort and listed as available in our inventory pool). 

I hope this helps! Happy travels!


----------

